# old remote new box



## dazman (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi guy's
Just wondered, anyone tried their S1 remote with VM Tivo?
Wonder if they would work together?
Cheers dazman


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Nope, nothing's changed since last time I answered that one, so it still doesn't work


----------



## dazman (Jul 17, 2004)

Drat and blast!


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does the V+ remote work with the new TiVo box?


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

^^^I wouldn't have thought so Hambone88 as the V+ and TiVo stb's have completely different functionality.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

^^^ But oddly, they do. I haven't fully mapped the keys but doubt that it's an exact replcia - but the play, fast forward etc are all teh same.

Which is a nuisance as I have both boxes next to each other, while I run down the V+ recordings before it goes back.

(Not as bad as when I had TiVo under a basic NTL box next to V+ - no way of controlling just one box, so quite a few spoilt TiVo recordings because of people managing stuff going on on the v+.)


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks Smokie, I stand corrected and this is GREAT news as hubby and I can have our own remotes as per......with ME having the new peanut and HE can use one of our 3 V+ remotes  

Sounds tricky you having the boxes next to each other. I bet that's caused a few problems


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I haven't tried this yet - install isn't until next week, BUT for those with iPhones, there's an App for that - it is an image of the new TiVo peanut, and all the buttons are mapped.... a much cheaper option than trying to source an additional remote - assumiung you already have the hardware!


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I hope they do an Android app. Although, as it happens, I have a All-in-One programmable remote which I've been using for my s1 TiVo. I imagine I'll be able to reprogram it for the new TiVo.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

smokie said:


> (Not as bad as when I had TiVo under a basic NTL box next to V+ - no way of controlling just one box, so quite a few spoilt TiVo recordings because of people managing stuff going on on the v+.)


I have 3 boxes in the same A/V stand. V+ standalone and a V HD and an old Pace feeding 2 S1 Tivos. I use a nice cardboard box over both to stop the wrong box responding to remote.

VM Tivo being fitted next Tuesday and I shall also be keeping my V+ box which I will use with one of my S1 Tivos the other S1 Tivo will go back to being a Freeview Tivo.

The V+ will be handy if I wish to record a 3rd or 4th HD programme.

Initially I will be feeding the S1 Tivo from the VCR scart which is live whilst the HDMI is used. That way I will not have to faff around changing back and forth to enable the TV scart.

Not sure whether the output from the Samsung V+ VCR scart is RGB or not but did a test through the S1 Tivo and on the TV (a LG plasma) I was perfectly happy with the picture.

Roll on Tuesday


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

jodie98deg said:


> ^^^I wouldn't have thought so Hambone88 as the V+ and TiVo stb's have completely different functionality.


No they don't. TiVo has additional functionality but both record, both have 3 tuners, both are made by Cisco, both are Virgin boxes.

Remember - Virgin are providing a Virgin Media powered by TiVo solution - it's not a TiVo box. It's Virgin hardware which happens to be running software written by TiVo specifically for Virgin.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

smokie said:


> ^^^ But oddly, they do. I haven't fully mapped the keys but doubt that it's an exact replcia - but the play, fast forward etc are all teh same.
> 
> Which is a nuisance as I have both boxes next to each other, while I run down the V+ recordings before it goes back.
> 
> (Not as bad as when I had TiVo under a basic NTL box next to V+ - no way of controlling just one box, so quite a few spoilt TiVo recordings because of people managing stuff going on on the v+.)


what's your package/set-up mate? I have V+ HD box which the TiVo has replaced and a Cisco V HD upstairs. They didn't say on the phone the TiVo has to replace a box though so I told the engineer I want to keep them all, but they seem to have crippled my V HD box back to basic channels,and said my V+ HD box will still work.......but they used the V+ HD box power cable for the TiVo so i'm stuck now!! lol


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

M_at said:


> Remember - Virgin are providing a Virgin Media powered by TiVo solution - it's not a TiVo box. It's Virgin hardware which happens to be running software written by TiVo specifically for Virgin.


Maybe so, but it'll still be called 'The Tivo' in my house and the remote will be still called 'The Peanut' - Very hard to change old habits


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Pine Cladding said:


> Maybe so, but it'll still be called 'The Tivo' in my house and the remote will be still called 'The Peanut' - Very hard to change old habits


Totally agree - going to be the same here if I ever get a call.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

RichardJH said:


> Not sure whether the output from the Samsung V+ VCR scart is RGB or not but did a test through the S1 Tivo and on the TV (a LG plasma) I was perfectly happy with the picture.


Only the TV Scart on the Samsung V+ is RGB. The VCR Scart is composite.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Got my VM-TiVo + S1-TiVo (still got a load of to watch programs on it!) in the same stack under the TV ... neither seems to respond to the others peanut so no problems there.

at the risk of diverting the topic ... anyone know a easy way to tell the old TiVo not to attempt to record anything since its now got no input signal! N.b. preferrably without deleting all the SPs as I may still want to go through that!


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I suspect if you deselect all the 'channels I receive' that'll stop it recording. Not sure what it'll do to the SPs though.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> at the risk of diverting the topic ... anyone know a easy way to tell the old TiVo not to attempt to record anything since its now got no input signal! N.b. preferrably without deleting all the SPs as I may still want to go through that!


If its got no input signal wont it keep wanting to reboot.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M_at said:


> Remember - Virgin are providing a Virgin Media powered by TiVo solution - it's not a TiVo box. It's Virgin hardware which happens to be running software written by TiVo specifically for Virgin.


If you're going to get pedantic, it's actualy CISCO hardware


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> Only the TV Scart on the Samsung V+ is RGB. The VCR Scart is composite.


Thanks I thought that was the case. I didn't want to keep swapping between HDMI and scart because if I left the V+ on HDMI with no signal on scart the S1 Tivo would want to reboot.

As I said I was very pleased with the VCR signal quality so only time will tell.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

M_at said:


> No they don't. TiVo has additional functionality but both record, both have 3 tuners, both are made by Cisco, both are Virgin boxes.
> 
> Remember - Virgin are providing a Virgin Media powered by TiVo solution - it's not a TiVo box. It's Virgin hardware which happens to be running software written by TiVo specifically for Virgin.





cwaring said:


> If you're going to get pedantic, it's actualy CISCO hardware


Please see above Carl - I think you'll find that I did state that it's made by Cisco.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

deshepherd said:


> at the risk of diverting the topic ... anyone know a easy way to tell the old TiVo not to attempt to record anything since its now got no input signal! N.b. preferrably without deleting all the SPs as I may still want to go through that!





RichardJH said:


> If its got no input signal wont it keep wanting to reboot.


how about sticking the vtivo scart into the tivo to keep a signal going to stop the reboots?


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

big_dirk said:


> what's your package/set-up mate? I have V+ HD box which the TiVo has replaced and a Cisco V HD upstairs. They didn't say on the phone the TiVo has to replace a box though so I told the engineer I want to keep them all, but they seem to have crippled my V HD box back to basic channels,and said my V+ HD box will still work.......but they used the V+ HD box power cable for the TiVo so i'm stuck now!! lol


Not sure the TiVO HAS to replace a box, but the engineer was expecting to take a V+ but I let him go with the little silver thing (Sammy?). I suppose he'd need a card to put in the TiVo box.

I'm on XL but I now have three V+ boxes plus TiVo. One of the V+ will be going once we've seen everything on it. In fact it's playing up today (intermittently not responding to remote - won't go into V+ at all) and we have an engineer coming on Tuesday so l'd say there is a good chance the box will be gone next week.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M_at said:


> Please see above Carl - I think you'll find that I did state that it's made by Cisco.


Yes, I know you did. Which is why I found it odd you contradicted yourself in the second paragraph


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Yes, I know you did. Which is why I found it odd you contradicted yourself in the second paragraph


I didn't. No one here talks about their Thomson hardware - they talk about their TiVo hardware. Equally no one talks about their Scientific Atlanta/Samsung box - they talk about a Virgin box.

It's a Virgin box but it's manufacturer is Cisco and it's software is TiVo.

It's a private label deal - just like with Asda's dishwasher tablets you call them Asda's - you don't call them McBride's.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M_at said:


> I didn't. No one here talks about their Thomson hardware..


Actually, we did  We know the Tivo is only the software.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

We called the old one the Thomson Tivo, we'll call the new one the VM Tivo.

Both will be just 'Tivo' for short (and already are).


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Carl,

This is getting boring now. You are technically correct, but you must also accept that most people will call their shiny boxes, whoever made them, 'TiVo' Even you yourself in a previous post say "Yes, it's a new Tivo." - Move on, please


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

We called it all sort of things, especially if it went wrong  (Which, luckily, mine rarely did!)

And if a couple of posts overly worry you, then I think you might have a problem


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

No Carl,

what concerns me is your tendency to make Trolling comments and repeating yourself over and over not accepting that people may have other views to yourself. This tendency is repeated in rather a lot of threads you have joined and shows, to me at least that, that you may be someone with a problem


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

deshepherd said:


> Got my VM-TiVo + S1-TiVo (still got a load of to watch programs on it!) in the same stack under the TV ... neither seems to respond to the others peanut so no problems there.
> 
> at the risk of diverting the topic ... anyone know a easy way to tell the old TiVo not to attempt to record anything since its now got no input signal! N.b. preferrably without deleting all the SPs as I may still want to go through that!


Deselect all in Channels I Receive?

Note if you leave TiVo on with no input signal it will periodically reboot itself in a kind of built-in "turn it off and on again" troubleshooting!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

TCM2007 said:


> Deselect all in Channels I Receive?
> 
> Note if you leave TiVo on with no input signal it will periodically reboot itself in a kind of built-in "turn it off and on again" troubleshooting!


Yes, I thought of that and I've done it ... don't think it affects things already in the ToDo list so also need to clear those but assume it won't add anything else since they'll go in to the "not recorded" list as "the channel is no longer available".


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> No Carl,
> 
> what concerns me is your tendency to make Trolling comments and repeating yourself over and over not accepting that people may have other views to yourself. This tendency is repeated in rather a lot of threads you have joined and shows, to me at least that, that you may be someone with a problem


What? People have other views to my own? Really? Nah. Can't be having that  

Perhaps you could go away for _another_ couple of years


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Perhaps you could go away for _another_ couple of years


That would be too easy Carl


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Question.

Who has the most posts on this forum. It was once a battle to be won by one or two members


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

If I could be so radical as to bring up the original topic i.e. V+ remote on new hardware, what's the chance of the Virgin engineer not asking for my two V+ remotes back when they take away the V+ boxes ?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

tdenson said:


> If I could be so radical as to bring up the original topic i.e. V+ remote on new hardware, what's the chance of the Virgin engineer not asking for my two V+ remotes back when they take away the V+ boxes ?


You could try the "Oh sorry I can't find them, not since I got my Harmony one" ploy


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> You could try the "Oh sorry I can't find them, not since I got my Harmony one" ploy


Hmmm, as it happens I do have a couple of Harmonys. Would rather do it a bit more legitimately though, perhaps with a helpful engineer who turns a blind eye. What has happened for those who have already had their V+ replaced by Tivo ? ?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

tdenson said:


> Would rather do it a bit more legitimately though, perhaps with a helpful engineer who turns a blind eye.


Wonderful paradoxical juxtaposition there :up:

The other option of course is to programme up the Harmonys to work with the VM box.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

tdenson said:


> If I could be so radical as to bring up the original topic i.e. V+ remote on new hardware, what's the chance of the Virgin engineer not asking for my two V+ remotes back when they take away the V+ boxes ?


Chances are very high, if it was me you was asking i would have no problems with it. Just be honest if they get a wiff of you blagging it he might be less likely to help you


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Wonderful paradoxical juxtaposition there :up:
> 
> The other option of course is to programme up the Harmonys to work with the VM box.


I guess I meant I would rather the engineer got in trouble than me 

An all for one is never quite the experience of the original remote though, but perhaps better than using the V+ one. Has anyone confirmed yet whether it's possible to source additional remotes (here or in the States) ?


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

As it happens I asked the engineer outright and she said no problem.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

On my install despite leaving the V+ remote on the top of the V+ he left it anyway.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Seconded!


----------

